# Mando a distancia desde el pc



## Dargaud (Sep 25, 2007)

Me gustaria que alguien me orientase un poco en el siguiente proyecto:
Resulta que "cierto" aparato funcione    hay que introducir una serie de numeros y letras desde el mando a distancia y se me ha ocurrido que se podria hacer un dispositivo que emitiera por infrarojos al igual que el mando pero que en lugar de pulsando la teclas enviase la señal desde el ordenador tan solo escribiendo las letras y los numeros en el programa especial hecho para dicho mando. ¿Se puede hacer? ¿me podriais orientar un poco?

Un saludo y gracias por adelantado.


----------



## AleixForo (Feb 13, 2008)

Bueno lo primero es construir un emisor IR si buscar por el foro encontraras sino puedes unsar un transistor en modo corte o saturación. 
Este circuito estara comandado por un microcontrolador (te aconsejo un pic y programarlo con las funciones que ya viene en el compilador CCS). La idea es que desde el PC por ejemplo con el programa hiperterminal presiones una tecla, esta sera mandada por el puerto serie el cual tienes que adaptarlo a TTL con un max 232 y esta señal capturarla con el micro (con un getc() es facil con CCS) una vez tienes la tecla pulsada lo unico que falta es generar una trama acorde al receptor en funcion de la tecla pulsada. 
Es algo general pero es complicado explicar por aquí todos los detalles. Espero que te sirva, si tienes mas dudas las escribes por aqui.


----------

